# day off



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how many of you guys got to take the day off for robert e. lee birthday


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You mean Robert E. Lee? I'm off for it.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Not me its a great day to work


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm with you Joemel, This is the best day to work all year


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my bad, thats what my son said this morning(before coffee) then after he said sorry i meant lee. too late
thanks for the correction p425, on your toes this morning


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I am. Working for state government has its upside


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well my school is out for Robert E Lee day but my freind says his school is out for martin luther king jr day. wtf?


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

today is mlkjr day. Robert E Lees bday isnt until wed.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

And MLK's birthday was two days ago. What's your point?


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> I am. Working for state government has its upside


ditto


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its my monday off today wether its MLK day or not. I didnt know it was a holiday till I went to the bank to pay off a loan and dang it they aint there! One thing I wont get done till tomarrow!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I want a day off for nancy pelosi day!!!!!!!


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I had to go to work today for Martin Luther King Day.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I had to work but the only guy on are diving crew is a black guy and he asked if we would take the day off so he can leave. We said pay us 5hrs and we gone lol. He paid us so I went hunting! 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I want a day off for nancy pelosi day!!!!!!!


really ? :thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

bigdigger1527 said:


> really ? :thinking:


MLK is no longer with us and we have a day off for him so...... I want a day off for Nancy Pelosi. 

You have to read between the lines.......


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I followed where you was going when I read it the other day.


----------

